# MAC - Colour Forms Swatches - Jul 08



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2008)

Place all your *Colour Forms* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Colour Forms discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Colour Forms colour story thread.


----------



## mamadelovesmac (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

I got to see the release this weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did not take my camera, so had her make me swatch sheets. I'll try to get back and do real swatches on my NW20 skin. (BTW, this is my very first post!)






And a link to my thoughts: http://mamadelovesmac.blogspot.com/2008/06/nordies-exclusive-preview.html


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

First I have some pictures  of the pigments and swatches, all made on my NC42 skin with UDPP as a base.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

And these are some of the Richmetal Highlighters, applied with my finger without a base, worked like a charm!!


----------



## suggrr (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

I'm NW 15, and I applied a majority of these swatches with a Q-Tip.  The Artifact paint pot part of the swatching is only for me; it has nothing to do with Colour Forms.  The lippies had faded a bit by the time I took pictures, so please keep in mind they're not full-strength.  Unless noted, all products are MAC.

Indoors:




















Outdoors in FULL sun:


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

Colorforms had surprisingly launch in Singapore today!

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/IMG_0907.jpg

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/IMG_0905.jpg
Play around pink,circa plum,pop circle,dark influence.

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...k/IMG_0906.jpg
Cool e/s palette


----------



## geeko (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

here are my hauls from color forms.....

and swatches. hths































sun centered on my cheeks





play around pink on my cheeks


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

Tea Time pigment:


----------



## suggrr (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

Swatches are more than a few days old on a Kleenex... yes, a Kleenex.  I used it to see what these colors looked like against a white background.  Everything was applied with a Qtip minus Pop Circle l/s (you can see a slight ring around the swatch- I think that's from the moisturizing properties it has) and Play Around Pink.  I used the l/s itself for PC and my fingertips for PAP.  The inner two colors are on top, and the outer two are on the bottom for that swatch.  Apologies for the poor handwriting- it's tough to write on Kleenex!

Under fluorescent light:





Under GE Reveal bulbs, no flash:





Under GE Reveal bulbs, flash:


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

Left: Tea Time pigment
Right: Patina eyeshadow


----------



## damsel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

Found these on eBay courtesy of 1nonly88.





Naked to the Core





Pop Circle





Inner Hue





Rose Go Round





Sun Centered





Play Around Pink





Rose Bullion





Female





Deep Deposit





Dark Influence





Positive Charge





Quick Flash





Royal Flush





Tea Time





Circa Plum





Gilded Green





Jardin Aires





Steel Blue









5 Advanced Brushes









5 Advanced Brushes









5 Basic Brushes





Eye Palette: 5 Warm Eyes





Eye Palette: 5 Cool Eyes





Neutral Lips





Warm Lips





Cool Lips


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

ALL CLICKABLE!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*





(Sorry for poor quality, my mall kicks you out for taking pics in stores, so I was trying to be sneaky!)














Top Row= RichMetal Highlighters
Bottom Row= Cool Eyes Palette
Some random lipsticks on the edges





Top Row= Some of the Cool Eyes Palette
Bottom Row= Some of the Warm Eyes Palette

Foldout Mailer:















Posted my oppinions/descriptions in the color discussion thread


----------



## MACosine (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Colour Forms - July 08*

I'm really really sorry... I know that my pics kinda suck but this is the best I can manage so please bear with me ok? =D It's out in Singapore last week and I only managed to get to it today.

2 pics consist of the eye and lip palettes, the lippies and the piggies while pic is only of 3 the 3 pigges (Gilded Green, Royal Flush and Circa Plum) and the last is a comparison between Lovely Lily and Circa Plum.

Just a little bit of description, Circa Plum is more violet and much darker than Lovely Lily. Lovely Lily has more white and more pink. I think it may be possible to actually recreate Circa Plum by mixing Lovely Lily with Grape or Violet  I just need to get the correct proportion to achieve the same colour. So if you have Lovely Lily and Grape/Violet, I think its ok to skip Circa Plum... although I still bought it... I'm such a sucker honestly... LOL

I bought both the cool and warm palettes because they are just so lovely! Although I have to say that they are not much differernt from past lip palettes. I gave the eye palettes a miss due to budget issues... or I would have taken both. It's the Great Singapore Sale season so my wallet is kinda crying out in despair you see.

I also bought Pop Circle because everyone agrees that it is one of the few colours that look decent on me. I wanted to get Naked to the Core but its so light, it hardly even showed up on my NC15-NW20 (its summer so its hard to judge) complexion so I doubt it'll appear on my lips. Pop Circle is GORGEOUS! Though I have to say most of my lippies are this colour... its not that unique that u'll die without it.

I didnt get to play with the highlighters or the powders and I wasn't keen anyways because the powder is like expensive blush and the highlighters won't work well on my oily complexion.

Another note, for those who want to buy Steel Blue, here's a piece of advice... DON'T! I bought it when The Originals was launched and I'm totally regretting it. I'm not saying its not nice... it's GORGEOUS to me or I would have returned it. BUT I haven't found many uses for it and I've only been able to use it alone and not with other colours... so its just sad that I can only swatch it on my hand, admire how pretty the gold flecks look on the turquiose then sigh and say what a pity it is that I dont use it much. A sample will be more than enough.

ATTACH]6046[/ATTACH]

Attachment 6047

Attachment 6048

Attachment 6049


----------



## MACosine (Jun 25, 2008)

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/m...8/DSCN3647.jpg
http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/m...8/DSCN3642.jpg
http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/m...8/DSCN3635.jpg
http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/m...8/DSCN3633.jpg
http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/m...8/DSCN3632.jpg


----------



## yummiebitez (Jun 27, 2008)

Enjoy the swatches!


----------



## magi (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Jul 10, 2008)

Circa Plum comparison swatches...
Violet pigment(top) 
pinked mauve pigment(left) circa plum(middle) lovely lily(right)
indoor lighting



natural lighting



None of them are similar...I was surprised!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 11, 2008)

*cool eyes palette*






















*warm eyes palette*






















*pigments: * (i'll try to take better pics tomorrow)

L to R: jardin aires, tea time, gilded green, steel blue, circa plum, royal flush
without flash




with flash


----------



## MzFit (Jul 11, 2008)

Royal flush is on the top on the side is ruby red and below is reved up this is takin with flash on so my NC25 looks pretty washed out. 
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## pat (Jul 15, 2008)

I am a NC 35/NC40.  I used Soft Ochre paint pt as a base. Thank you and your welcome in advance





Naked to the Core and Inner Hue.  (Please note there is NO GLITTER in the lipstick, my arm was heavily swatched and I wasn't able to wipe all of it off)





Steel Blue, Circa Plum, Gilded Green





Warm eye pallet





Sun Centered and Play Around Pink





Play Around Pink vs Alpha Girl





Smooth Harmony vs Sun Centered





Positive Charge, Quick Flash, Female, Deep Influence





Rose Bullion





Cash Flow vs Quick Flash


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 16, 2008)

Click to Enlarge!
All no base

warm(bottom) & cool(top) eyes palettes
indirect sunlight



indoor lighting no flash



indoor with flash 



warm eyes palette






cool eyes palette


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## damsel (Jul 17, 2008)

5 Warm Eyes [top] & 5 Cool Eyes [bottom]





Cool Lips





Warm Lips





Neutral Lips


----------



## sofabean (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 19, 2008)

L to R : Circa Plum, Quietly, Lovely Lily, Viz A Violet









L to R: Jardin Aires, Dazzleray, Goldmode, Shimmertime, Goldenaire









L to R: Tea Time, Gold Stroke, Coco Beach, Copperclast, Sunpepper









L to R: Royal Flush, Revved up, Apricot Pink

..I forgot to do guilded green and steel blue.. --coming soon--


----------



## rbella (Jul 19, 2008)

Alrighty.  Here are my items and swatches from Colour Forms.  How pissed am I that I pre-ordered Play Around Pink and they didn't have it for me?  Oh Well.

Items with Flash (left to right):
Gilded Green Piggie
Pop Circle
Inner Hue
Sun-Centered
Female Highlighter (bottom)






and without flash (same order):






Better pic of lippies.  Pop Circle on left, Inner Hue on Right:






Swatches of comparisons to Pop Circle on NW 15-20 skin. Left pic with flash, Right pic without.  Swatches left to right are:
Fast Thrill, Bombshell, Pop Circle, Scanty:








Inner Hue-Left pic with flash, Right pic without:









Female Highlighter next to Girlactik's pearl base.  Female on Right. Left pic flash, Right pic without flash:









Greens: left to right: Aquavert, Juxt, Warm Chill, Gilded Green, Mono side of Fresh Green Mix, Melange side of Fresh Green Mix.  Left pic flash, Right without flash:









Sun-Centered on NW 15-20 inner wrist.  Left flash, Right no flash:









Have a lovely day!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 20, 2008)

all swatched on nc25 skin




tea time pigment




neutral lips palette


----------



## red (Jul 21, 2008)

Click on me please :-D






photo of the loot from Nordies, not mine ... I'm just the pusher ;-)
It's off to the other side of the world :-D
What's with that big sticker on the lippie, weird ...


----------



## Glistening (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Judymomocoa (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 26, 2008)

My haul of 7 items. Enjoy.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 27, 2008)

More swatches. Pictures are taken near the window.


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Jul 29, 2008)

Colour Form Powder - Play Around Pink


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 2, 2008)

Cool Eyes:


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## lara (Aug 6, 2008)

Nordstrom Colour Forms - 5 Advanced Brushes


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 7, 2008)

comparison:


----------



## red (Aug 9, 2008)

Circa Plum & Steel Blue


----------



## red (Aug 9, 2008)

ok, these I ordered directly from the Nordstrom in the Garden State Mall, they have the Nordstrom sticker on back, the ones that came from nordstrom.com did not have it.
Us Mac girls notice all these nuances hee hee hee


----------



## Devon (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's my little treasure... 

colour forms palette 5 warm eyes


----------



## mmc5 (Sep 29, 2008)

click smaller pic to enlarge


----------

